
Oceana Finds 300 Chinese Vessels Pillaging the Galapagos for Squid - tomohawk
https://usa.oceana.org/publications/reports/oceana-finds-300-chinese-vessels-pillaging-galapagos-squid
======
asplake
There’s a bit more detail in the accompanying press release:
[https://usa.oceana.org/press-releases/new-oceana-analysis-
fi...](https://usa.oceana.org/press-releases/new-oceana-analysis-
finds-300-chinese-vessels-pillaging-galapagos-squid)

------
therealbilly
Boy those Chinos. You gotta really keep your eyes on those guys.

------
eunos
They are in the International water

